# 32 Gallons planted shrimp tank



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Here is my first tank journal for my new 32G planted shrimp tank. This is the 3rd tank I am setting up, the 2 others being a Fluval Edge 12G and a Do!Aqua 8G. So far I have decided to stick with easy plants and shrimps, we will see how it goes but I'm pretty happy for now.

Here are some specs on the tank:

Light: 12 XP-G 5W LEDs running @0,75A - 4 warm white - 4 neutral white - 4 cool white
Filtration: Eheim 2215
Heater: Ebo Jager 75W
Hardscape and substrate: ADA Amazonia - Ryuoh stones - Rosewood? (Bought at King Eds)
Misc: Ebiken Shou - Ebiken Kou-Yang - Almond leaves

Plants: (Many thanks to Canadian Aquatics and BCA members for all the plants!)
-	Rotala SP. Green
-	Myriophyllum Mattogrossense
-	Cryptocoryne Crispatula Balansae
-	Cryptocoryne Wendtii
-	Cryptocoryne Lutea? - not 100% sure
-	Marsilea Quadrifolia
-	Fissidens (2 types - not sure of the names - maybe Fontanus and Thai?)
-	Xmas moss
-	Anubias nana

Shrimps: (Thank you Patrick from Canadian Aquatics for the great looking shrimps!)
-	20 Painted Fire Reds
-	15 Crystal Blacks S grade
-	5 Crystal Reds S grade
-	10 Babaulti Greens
-	4 Amanos
-	A couple pond and ramshorn snails.

The tank has been setup for 3 weeks now. I just added the shrimps 3 days ago and 3 died, hopefully it will stop there since all my water parameters are good. The Marsilea Quadrifolia is growing a little faster than I expected, and I also had to reduce the LEDs intensity as they were way too bright at first. The algae isn't too bad, mostly a little bit of but I'm running above 12H of light a day right now - will put the lights on timer this week. I have done 5 or 6 massive water changes (almost 100%) on the first week, and it seems to have paid off. I have done a few more small water changes this week before adding any shrimps. I am also considering adding a little air stone in there, but it's probably not needed at all (?). Hopefully this tank will become a healthy colony of shrimps and a nice aquascape&#8230;here are some photos.

Thanks for looking!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Added 4 Ninja shrimps in there as well...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Great set up. Good Job on the pictures they are amazing.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful tank, it'll keep looking better as it continues to fill in. Clean and Green!


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, fantastic looking tank!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice photos. Will you be adding any fish?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a DIY LED setup? Very nice. And colour rendering is very good too. Are you running CO2?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments!

I dont think I'll be adding any fish, unless I find some fish that would be safe with baby shrimps...
I was thinking of celestial pearl danios at first but then I saw youtube videos of them chasing shrimps...

The light is DIY - sort of - it's a solderless kit so I just had to plug everything together.
The fixture can run up to 60W power but I am running it at around 30W.
No co2 in there, I am hoping to stay away from co2 and keep it sort of low-tech.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice and clean set up! Great pics as well


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a quick update

I have lost 9 out of the 20 Painted Fire Reds that were introduced in this tank.
Strangely the other shrimps ( Crystal Blacks, Crystal Reds, Green Babaultis) seem completely fine,
I have had CBS shrimplets for 2 weeks now and they seem to survive so far.

Took some photos of the remaining PFRs...


----------

